# WOOOO Great deal on Pee Pads!



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Very few people will appreciate this as much as I do (just proved to me by my boyfriend and his 'ok, crazy person..' look). I just got off the phone with my mother, who is an executive at a home health care agency and she told me she can get Leila's pee pads (17x24), 300 of them, for $29 !!! :chili:

I have been getting the same thing at CVS, $9 for 36, so you can see why I'm so excited. I'm not sure if there are other places online to get them that cheap (I haven't looked) but I am psyched that I'll have almost a year's supply for so little! (Leila uses about one pad a day and I imagine in the summer she'll be going outside a lot more to potty). Yayyy!

OK...you can call me crazy now. :blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is a great deal , ive been buying them at walgreens 50 for 10 bucks, but at first i was changing them afterone pee or poop , til i realized they were going way to fast lol .


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a great price. I should have looked into (Chux)pads for humans long ago.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Can I be your mother's new best friend? LOL!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol...thanks for sharing my enthusiasm, ladies! I looked up some others online, check this out: Underpads Small 17 X 24 Kendall 300 Chux Wee Wee Pads 

Now everyone can share in my discovery


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, amazing deal, thanks for sharing!!:aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks and thank your mama too!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just bought 400 pieces for 89$ size 30 x 30


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So is the statement that the dog wee wee pads contain attracting pheromones BS? I've been afraid to use the human ones and don't want to buy 300 and be stuck with them...until I'm very old...like next week :w00t:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> So is the statement that the dog wee wee pads contain attracting pheromones BS? I've been afraid to use the human ones and don't want to buy 300 and be stuck with them...until I'm very old...like next week :w00t:


I had heard of the pheromones, too. But, I think once they're reliable with the pads, they don't need to scent attraction anymore..they know their spot. I think that's just to help them learn to use the pads in the first place. I've had Leila on the human ones since day one and I've never had a problem with her straying from them. Actually, they were suggested to me by my landlord who has a retired show Yorkie. It might be worth getting the small 10 pack from the pharmacy to see if Tyler acts any differently; if not..then go for the big box! :yes:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> So is the statement that the dog wee wee pads contain attracting pheromones BS? I've been afraid to use the human ones and don't want to buy 300 and be stuck with them...until I'm very old...like next week :w00t:


I have used the people's pads for years.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> I just bought 400 pieces for 89$ size 30 x 30


Wow, 30x30? Do you have more than one fluff? I hope Leila can stay on the little ones...she doesn't seem to mind them right now. I feel like that would take up half my floor! LOL


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> So is the statement that the dog wee wee pads contain attracting pheromones BS? I've been afraid to use the human ones and don't want to buy 300 and be stuck with them...until I'm very old...like next week :w00t:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: LOL!!!

I shouldn't even say what I pay for them here..but I will... Before I'd pay about $13 for 100 but now I'm buying the same ones off of Taobao (the chinese 'ebay' site) at $4.50 for 100. If I ever move back to the US, Bisou's expenses are going to skyrocket!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Wow, 30x30? Do you have more than one fluff? I hope Leila can stay on the little ones...she doesn't seem to mind them right now. I feel like that would take up half my floor! LOL


I have what they called years ago a "puppy john" and the 30 x 30 pads are the same size. I prefer the bigger pads.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: LOL!!!
> 
> I shouldn't even say what I pay for them here..but I will... Before I'd pay about $13 for 100 but now I'm buying the same ones off of Taobao (the chinese 'ebay' site) at $4.50 for 100. If I ever move back to the US, Bisou's expenses are going to skyrocket!


Wow! Well my deal sort of pales in comparison doesn't it? :wavetowel2:

LOL..but seriously, that is amazing. I wish it would be worth it to have them shipped here from over there, but I'm sure shipping international would cancel out any savings and then some. 



MalteseJane said:


> I have what they called years ago a "puppy john" and the 30 x 30 pads are the same size. I prefer the bigger pads.


Ohhh ok. That makes sense.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> I have used the people's pads for years.


Janine -- am assuming you meant to add "...for my dogs.":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

why do i live in Ireland ? i'm paying 17 euro for 30 ?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Janine -- am assuming you meant to add "...for my dogs.":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:rofl:



jodublin said:


> why do i live in Ireland ? i'm paying 17 euro for 30 ?


Oh my...have you looked into shipping from the US? If you bought a case it might be worth the extra shipping charge..


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Janine -- am assuming you meant to add "...for my dogs.":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok, now can someone tell me why my last post cam out that way ? If I click on the same smiley more than twice it will say what the smiley means ? Is this another bug the administrator has to get rid of ?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW that is a good deal! Thanks for sharing the link!! I just bought a pack with 32 from wally world yesterday for $7.00 and I change it every morning. But 300, that will keep us in biz for almost a year!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

A question for the experts. Bailey is now doing great going potty outside but we are soon going to be hitting rainy season here in Florida and I am wondering if trying to get him to use pee pee pads is going to confuse him or destroy all the hard work put into housebreaking?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> So is the statement that the dog wee wee pads contain attracting pheromones BS? I've been afraid to use the human ones and don't want to buy 300 and be stuck with them...until I'm very old...like next week :w00t:


Sue, I've been buying the human ones forever. I agree with Ashley that once the dog is trained to use pads humans ones will work fine. In fact I've never used anything but human pads and they work fine for my crew.

MaryH


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Lol...thanks for sharing my enthusiasm, ladies! I looked up some others online, check this out: Underpads Small 17 X 24 Kendall 300 Chux Wee Wee Pads
> 
> Now everyone can share in my discovery


Thanks for sharing this website. What a great deal. I've been buying mine from Sam's Club online. They used to be a good price with free shipping but now they are higher in price than your website, charge for shipping, and membership is $40 annually. Since the closest Sam's Club is 30 miles away and the only thing I've ever purchased from them is underpads, I will not be renewing my membership and will be buying them from your source. Thanks again!

MaryH


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I buy mine on ebay and generally get 300 for around $35.00 and often get free shipping (they are also the large pads).


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Thanks for sharing this website. What a great deal. I've been buying mine from Sam's Club online. They used to be a good price with free shipping but now they are higher in price than your website, charge for shipping, and membership is $40 annually. Since the closest Sam's Club is 30 miles away and the only thing I've ever purchased from them is underpads, I will not be renewing my membership and will be buying them from your source. Thanks again!
> 
> MaryH


So glad I could help !


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link! 

I had been paying over $10.00 for 50 small pads at Target. 
They were the cheapest I could find around here.... but my 
Target has been out of these pads for a few weeks... so I think
maybe they're not carrying them anymore. 

I ordered from your link a few days ago.... you should get
a kickback with all the orders you generated for the site...lol.

Thanks again for the tip! 

Debbie


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Great price. We change at least 2 per day (one upstairs and one downstairs). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Ashley! Just ordered it


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

I sell the 17x24 as well on my web site and I offer SM members a discount 
300-17x24, 200-23x24 or 150-23x36 for $35.55 + Free Shipping (US only)

send me a PM if I can help you out


----------

